
Show HN: I made a note-taking and mind-mapping hybrid - marb
https://www.octopusnote.com/
======
charlieegan3
I've considered building something similar for myself - looks great and
genuinely useful. I really like the idea of a concise mindmap that links out
to larger notes (rather than cramming everything in the mindmap).

That said, I'm always weary putting time and energy into creating notes in a
proprietary tool without a means of getting that information out.

~~~
marb
You mean exporting? Well, there will be an option to export the mind map part
as .mm file and notes as Markdown. Also I am thinking about an option to
export a single html file with all program logics, mindmap and notes that can
be used offline for read-only viewing.

Or I eventually open source it. Who knows :)

~~~
charlieegan3
> Or I eventually open source it.

That'd be cool. Until then having .mm/.md/.json export would be cool.

------
Nadya
Testing my luck that it will work on Windows - though I'm doubtful given the
Mac-orientated mockups and that cool/useful tools like this _never_ find their
way onto Windows. :(

This is the one thing I've wanted from note taking software that I haven't
found elsewhere (admittingly, I also haven't looked very hard)

~~~
charlieegan3
"Mac-orientated mockups"

Looked like the mockup was made on Ubuntu. (Orange highlighting and cursor)

~~~
Nadya
I could have sworn Ubuntu retained the top right min/max/close buttons. I
guess it's just been that long since I've used a Linux distro.

Either way - it sure wasn't Windows. So I'm testing my luck that it is cross-
platform. :)

~~~
marb
Yes, the videos were made on Ubuntu and Chrome, but to avoid distractions they
were cut and inserted in an abstract browser imitation.

OctopusNote is a web app. I am targeting all desktop and mobile platforms, so
a web app is the only option. Eventually there will be native apps for
Windows, Linux, Mac, iOS, Android. But for now the top priority is to finish
the beta version.

~~~
Nadya
Thank you for taking the time to reply! I'd mention somewhere that it is a web
app! Other Window users might be less inclined to take a dive if they think it
is going to be Linux/Mac only due to the mockup.

------
danhardman
It's a shame this has come out now, I'm preparing for university exams next
week and this would have been perfect! I'm sure getting feedback from a
student's viewpoint would be good for this project. Looks awesome!

------
echolima
I put in for an invite. Would love to review this for the writing technology
podcast TypeHammer.com

